# "Datenkbank" gestütze CD-ROM



## cent (26. Juni 2002)

Hallo, 
gibt es eine Möglichkeit eine CD-ROM mit dem Ausgabeformat HTML zu erstellen, wobei die Daten aus einer TXT-Datei oder einer XML-Datei kommen? 
Kann man PHP irgendwie integrieren ohne einen Webserver installieren zu müssen oder was für andere Möglichkeiten gibt es da? 
Super wären auch Links zu dem Thema. Vielen Dank.


----------



## Paranoia (27. Juni 2002)

höp..

so viel ich weiss geht das mit standard html nicht. das musst du schon mit php, asp, cgi.... programmieren.

und ohne webserver diesen programmcode laufen lassen geht meiner meinung nach nicht.. zumindest hab ich noch nie so was gehört..

greetings para


----------

